
An Illustrated Guide to Introverts in a Startup - meridian54
http://www.quietrev.com/an-illustrated-guide-to-introverts-in-a-start-up/
======
Isamu
Love the illustrations. This is a great piece. An extrovert will still not get
it though, or will think you are just joking, haha, and go back to treating
everyone _normally_.

~~~
PascLeRasc
Yeah, it wasn't really written with any sense of getting the other side to
understand, just saying what introverts want. As an introvert I found it a
little off-putting.

------
astrange
These articles always seem to be written like "introverts" are a separate
sentient species and not a purely descriptive label.

Actually, the whole introvert vs extrovert thing reads like astrology more
than anything else.

